# For the raw feeders



## GlennBaxterFamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I found this spreadsheet and think it would be a good resource for those just starting out. I have been feeding PMR for the last 3 1/2 years to my ferrets and have been feeding it to the dogs off and on for the last 2 years. Now I just eyeball what I am feeding but it would have been great to have it when I first started feeding PMR. I was a total nut about how much to feed, what to feed, and when to feed it! Now I am much more relaxed .. having fed it for 3 1/2 years with no health issues with any of my animals, I am pretty confident I am doing something right 

You do have to have excel in order to open it. I got it from PERSONAL RAW FEEDING GUIDE (New and Improved) - Raw Food Diet Forum
I downloaded it to my computer so that I could put in exact weight, how active, etc to make it specific to my dogs.


References
SOURCE: Nutrient profile adapted from, National Research Council of the National Academies (2006). Nutrient Requirements of Dogs and Cats, Table 15-4, page 359, Washington, D.C.: The National Academies Press. (The National Academies Press)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is an excellent resource. Thank you! As you point out especially good for when you are starting out and also good to check that you are filling all requirements.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes I have found this spreadsheet very helpful too! I included it on a raw feeding sticky.


----------

